# Goldsboro, NC w/f 2 yrs



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Wayne County Animal Control

919-735-1439


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I can get someone to pull the dogs from this shelter if anyone can help. Please PM me for information.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Kathy: This girl was pulled by a local volunteer and in boarding, but she needs rescue. She was an owner surrender and in trouble because the shelter is full. I have contact information. Echo is already aware of her, but I don't know if they will be able to help. Darcy


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Darcy1Kathy: This girl was pulled by a local volunteer and in boarding, but she needs rescue. She was an owner surrender and in trouble because the shelter is full. I have contact information. Echo is already aware of her, but I don't know if they will be able to help. Darcy


bump


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

From a call last night this girl still needs rescue, she might end up back at AC


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news on this girl?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone post a picture of her?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

It looks like she was adopted. I went to their website since Petfinder had nothing. Follow this link. I believe she is the first dog in the recently adopted slide show.

http://www.waynegov.com/165810410142824503/blank/browse.asp?A=383&BMDRN=2000&BCOB=0&C=54382


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I e-mailed someone that helps out at this shelter and was told that a rescue did pick her up from boarding. Not sure which rescue it was.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for checking, Kathy!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope I'm not right but I was looking at Craigslist and saw the following post ... Looks like the same girl to me. I don't know if this is a rescue or not (I hope a rescue wouldn't post on Craigslist) ...

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/1264271259.html


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG! It is the same pic that was on Petfinder! I am going to cross check that phone number and see what comes up!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I did not find a listing.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

If my friend that is down there can get her hands on this girl can someone step up for her?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

